
Apigee Source: Rapid Prototypes with the Twitter API Using HTML5/Javascript - apievangelist
http://blog.apigee.com/detail/apigee_source_twitter_api/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ApigeeBlog+%28Apigee+Blog%29
======
d0m
I find that idea really interesting. I find it even sad that it's limited to
twitter :-/ Shouldn't it be possible to use any kind of rest API with that
same interface? Maybe some "Templates" for popular services such as twitter or
facebook could be provided.. otherwise, it'd just be possible to write our own
data and examine the results, etc.

~~~
earth2marsh
It is limited to Twitter only so we could launch it faster and iterate
quickly. There is lots more to come!

~~~
d0m
Maybe a sneak peek on the "lots more to come" ?!

------
NHQ
add youtube next pls

